# WinCC Runtime Advanced - Nach Update auf V13 SP1 kein Datei Transfer mehr möglich



## fbf (7 März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mein bestehendes V12 Projekt auf die Version V13 mit SP1 hochgezogen.

Bisher habe ich meine WinCC Runtime Advanced Projektierung immer mit Datei Transfer auf den Panel PC übertragen und dort die Runtime neu gestartet.

Diese Auswahlmöglichkeit wird mir in der V13 nicht mehr angeboten. Ich habe nur noch die Möglichkeiten, Ethernet, Profibus oder Teleservice.

Wenn ich nun versuche die Projektierung über Ethernet zu übertragen, findet er den PC nicht, bei erreichbaren Teilnehmern ist er vorhanden?
Ping und Dateifreigaben sind alle OK.
Wenn ich die Projektierung (pdata...) manuell aus dem Projektverzeichnis kopiere und am PC starte läuft alles.

Was muss ich ändern um das Projekt wieder normal transferieren zu können?


PS: Auf dem Panel PC ist nur die Runtime Advanced installiert über S7-Online. Kein Simatic Net.

Danke schonmal.
Gruß Franz


----------



## Blacky70 (9 März 2015)

Hallo Franz,
damit stehst du nicht alleine da. Ist bei mir auch so!!! Beim downgrade der Version vom Runtime PC auf 13.0 hast du die Datei Übertragung wieder da.


Gruß Ralf


----------



## dentech (9 März 2015)

Hi, das Problem hatte ich am Freitag auch so ungefähr. Mein Problem war ich konnte die Runtime nicht mehr per Ethernet erreichen. Hat geschlagene 2 Stunden gedauert bis ich dann auf die Idee gekommen bin, die Runtime auch auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. Dann lief es bei mir.


----------



## fbf (9 März 2015)

Leider ist die Runtime Software auch auf dem aktuellen Stand. 
Identisch mit der Version der Projektierungssoftware.?.


----------



## Blacky70 (9 März 2015)

Wenn du keine Slideins oder Popups benutzt, dann wähle die Version 13.000 aus als Geräteversion in der RT , dann haste auch die Datei wieder da....


----------



## higlander (9 März 2015)

Tja, angeblich gibt es da kein Problem:

hier mal meine Korrespondenz mit dem Support:



> Inhalt der Anfrage
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Produkt:             WinCC Advanced V13
> Betreff:             PC Station (IPC477D) mit WinAC RTX und WinCC Advanced V13 SP1
> ...



Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxx,
> 
> mit dem Service Pack 1 sind uns keine generellen Probleme in Bezug auf das Laden einer Runtime-Station bekannt. Nur der Transfer in Datei ist nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> ...



Hatte dann erstmal aufgeben weil die Zeit gedrängelt hat und meine TIA-Installation auf dem Projektierungsrechner gesponnen hat.

Werde die Geschichte aber mal wieder aufleben lassen da ich die neuen Features des SP1 brauche.


----------



## Blacky70 (9 März 2015)

He was für nen gutes Feature das man keinen Transfer in eine Datei mehr hat... WAS SOLL DAS????


----------



## Tris (10 März 2015)

Hallo,
ich hatte (habe immer noch) letzte Woche das gleiche Problem. Nebenbei ist das nicht mein erster IPC427D HMI/RTX.
Mit dem Herrn vom Support hab ich dann auch alle Einstellungen nochmal kontrolliert. Ohne Erfolg.
*"Lösung" ist ein "Workaround": Die Runtime auf dem Projektierungsrechner starten und im erweiterten Transfer die IP des Projektierungsrechners angeben. Dann den Pfad (Default: C:\ProgramData\Siemens\CoRtHmiRTm\HmiRTm\Projects\) öffnen und die Datei(en) kopieren* :sb2:.

Ich habe meinem Unmut zu dieser Lösung dann noch Luft gemacht. Warum die Option Transfer in Datei seit dem SP1 fehlt, wusste der gute Herr auch nicht.

Immerhin funktioniert der Ethernet-Transfer wieder, nachdem man die Datei auf dem PC ins richtige Verzeichnis kopiert hat (siehe Einstellung im Start Center, früher Loader).


----------



## Tris (1 April 2015)

Good News, soeben habe ich vom Siemens Support folgende Nachricht erhalten:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,

ich habe aus der Entwicklung eine Rückmeldung bekommen. Das Verhalten wird in Update2 behoben. Dieses soll morgen 02.04.15 erscheinen. Wichtig dabei ist dass sie sowohl die Runtime als auch das TIA Portal hochrüsten.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur  Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Technical Support für Industry Automation und Drives Technology​


----------



## ChristophD (1 April 2015)

haben sie auch gesagt für welches RT das behoben sein soll ? Professional oder Advanced?


----------



## Tris (1 April 2015)

Bei mir geht's um die Advanced (und der Thread heißt auch so). Ob das Problem bei der Prof. überhaupt besteht bzw. korrigiert wurde weis ich nicht.


----------



## ChristophD (1 April 2015)

Bis jetzt besteht es bei der Prof gott sei dank nicht, aber wenn sie sagen würde das für Proff was gemacht wird hätte ich die Befürchtung das es dann mit dem UPD2 dort auch nimmer geht.
Naja Morgen kann man das dann ja probieren wenn das Update da ist


----------



## ChristophD (2 April 2015)

Nun da das Update2 da ist werde ich das auch gleich mal probieren ob der Fehler raus ist.

Also bei mir wird auch mit Update 2 keine Datei Download bei einer HMI RT Advanched ageboten, auch nicht wenn ich ein neues Projekt/neues Gerät anlege.


----------



## Tris (13 April 2015)

Bei mir gibt es die Option das Transfer via Datei auch nicht :sad:. Mal wieder ein nicht erfülltes Versprechen.

Hier noch ein paar Beobachtungen / evtl. hilfreiche Tipps:
- Wenn ich im TIAP V13 SP1 Upd2 ein Projekt V12 SP1 öffne, ist der Dateidownload verfügbar!   Es liegt also nicht direkt am TIAP V13 sondern wohl eher an der V13 RT, aber schon in der Projektierung.
- Man kann der RT den Transfer angewöhnen indem man im Startcenter den Modus auf "AUS" stellt, das Startcenter beendet, wieder öffnet und dann wieder auf "AUTO". Das hält dann bis zum nächsten Neustart des PC :roll:


----------



## MarkusP (14 April 2015)

Was die aufführen ist langsam nicht mehr normal! :twisted:
Wir haben das gleiche Problem, Dateiübertragung gibt's nicht mehr, und per Ethernet geht's nicht mehr.
Dachte schon wir sind zu dumm.
Hätte ich besser statt stundenlangem Suchen gleich im SPS-Forum nachgelesen.


----------



## carp_austria1 (24 April 2015)

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem.
Neuer IPC 277D mit der Version WinCC Runtime Advanced V13.0
Eine übertragen mittels Ethernet nicht möglich. IPC unter den erreichbaren Teilnehmern aber erreichbar.
In der Gerätekonfiguration in meinem Projekt den IPC projektiert, mit der WinCC RT Adv Version 13.0.0.0 und nicht mit der Version 13.0.1.0
Anschließed Projekt, mithilfe eines USB Stick auf den IPC kopiert und versucht die Datei pdata.fwc zu öffnen.
Leider ohne Erfolg. Die Projektierungsdatei xyz konnte nicht geladen werden. Die Anwendung wird beendet.
Wie bekomme ich die Runtime zu laufen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Tris (24 April 2015)

1. Die Datei muss in den im Loader (Start Center) eingestellten Pfad ersetzt werden
2. Das ES und die RT müssen den gleichen Stand haben, beide V13 oder beide V13.1


----------



## carp_austria1 (24 April 2015)

Projektierungsdateipfad ist geändert worden.
Auf dem IPC ist WinCC RT Advanced V13. Auf meinem PC WinCC RT Advanced V13 SP1 Upt 2.
Beim Versuch das Update auf dem IPC zu installieren kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: WinCC Runtime Advanced V13.0 SP1 Upd 1 benötigt als
Installationsvoraussetzung WinCC Runtime Advanced V13.0.1 Diese wurde auf dem Rechner nicht gefunden? 
Gibts da noch einen zwischenschritt von V13 auf V13.0.1? Hat vielleicht jemand den Link für den entsprechenden download?


----------



## Tris (24 April 2015)

Nein, du hast wahrscheinlich versucht das Upd2 des SP1 auf die V13.0.x zu installieren. Zuerst den SP1, dann das Upd2 des SP1 😉


----------



## carp_austria1 (24 April 2015)

Ja stimmt! Danke Tris ! Muss erst mal nur das SP1 installieren und dann updaten!


----------



## Tris (24 April 2015)

Und das an meinem freien Tag! Mach gerade mein Auto TÜV bereit. 😅 Viel Glück. Wenn du die 8GB CFast hast, geht dir evtl. der Platz auf der C Partition aus. Die Installer werden leider nicht automatisch nach der Installation gelöscht. 😠 Die liegen in nem versteckten Ordner C:\Benutzer\USER\appdata\local\temp glaub ich.


----------



## carp_austria1 (28 April 2015)

Hat soweit alles funktioniert! Danke nochmal!


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2016)

Von mir auch eine Danke für die Lösung über Ethernet --> eigene PC IP --> Loader --> RT Verzeichniss.

Heute mit WinCC v13 SP1 UPD6 gibt es immer noch kein Transfer auf Datei.


----------



## ChristophD (2 Februar 2016)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Von mir auch eine Danke für die Lösung über Ethernet --> eigene PC IP --> Loader --> RT Verzeichniss.
> 
> Heute mit WinCC v13 SP1 UPD6 gibt es immer noch kein Transfer auf Datei.



Wenn du ´Lust hast probierst du es mal mit Update 7 vielleicht haben sie damit ja was geändert?


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2016)

Verdammt, ich habe gerade Upd 6 installiert, und jetzt gibt es schon ein Upd 7.
Laut der Liesmich gibt es kein Verbesserung bei die Transfer Optionen.


----------



## ChristophD (2 Februar 2016)

Gerade?
Dachte das hast du schon letzte Woche wegen der ET200SP Geschichte installiert gehabt?


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2016)

Mein Updater hat nur Upd 6 gefunden.


----------

